# Help, drivetrain vibration



## NolaBlownGoat (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello everyone, i am having a vibration from 70-79mph in 6th gear only. It is not there if accelerating or decelerating. Only when maintaining speed. It is not violent but is there and constant. I cannot feel it in the steering wheel or the shifter and isnt my tires...
Also when i let the clutch out in 1st or reverse(from a stop obviously), only at low rpm and a certain spot in clutch, it has a strong buck/shudder. 
Very similiar to clutch chatter but not quite.. Are both these problems from a bad driveshaft perhaps or 2 diff problems? 
Quick history on car- ive had it for a year, has 40k miles with a maggie and longtubes. Was on the highway when slow driver finally turned off, dumped the clutch in 2nd and broke both tires loose. Rear right started hopping, so i let out, felt it wasnt too soon to lay back into throttle... It was. So it snapped the axle stub end and left me on roadside. I replaced the stub end, put in a new clutch while
It was on rack. Noticed my trans input shaft was visually bent a little when spinning by hand... Put it in anyway and i had the 2 problems im posting about.. So i pulled tranny again right away and had trans shop replace input shaft and bearings/shims etc. Put trans back in and having the slight vib now still, so wondering if i also damaged driveshaft or hangar bearing somehow. No1 will balance or check driveshaft bc they dnt have the ujoints and hate to buy another one chasing parts.. Thanks im advance. Sorry if too much info lol-Derrick.


----------

